# An uncanny resemblence



## Grenadier (Dec 1, 2006)

I hope the reporter doesn't get flagged...


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 1, 2006)

Ya I saw that... the caption on the site I saw it read: Suddenly the newsroom gets very quiet..." 

Poor guy.


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 1, 2006)

well, reporters are not immune to commiting crimes... unlikely, but possible...

still, get someone else to make that announcement LOL


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 1, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> Ya I saw that... the caption on the site I saw it read: Suddenly the newsroom gets very quiet..."
> 
> Poor guy.



Yep, in the After Dark forum. I LMAO at that one.


----------



## micah (Dec 1, 2006)

Lol


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 1, 2006)

mrhnau said:


> well, reporters are not immune to commiting crimes... unlikely, but possible...
> 
> still, get someone else to make that announcement LOL


Sounds like a good idea but he may be the primary news anchor for that particular station and thus to get someone else to report on that... basically I think it's an oversight and nobody really made the connection until they were put side-by-side, then, hey! would'ja look at that?


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 24, 2006)

That's too funny.


----------

